# Unreleased Pokemon Orange!



## zipzapbirdo (Mar 7, 2013)

Thats strange this was never released during the days of Gameboy Color?.






It was canceled in favor for Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems legit.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 7, 2013)

lol Arcanine.


----------



## MCTDread (Mar 7, 2013)

zipzapbirdo said:


> Thats strange this was never released during the days of Gameboy Color?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Such a badass cover. I want it


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2013)

So much wrong in one post.


----------



## White (Mar 31, 2013)

*Who wouldnt want a wolf for a pokemon mascot*


----------



## Cheeky (Mar 31, 2013)

Charizard isn't even red. He is also orange.


----------



## CrossHair9019 (Mar 31, 2013)

What about Pokemon Purple...with Arbok on the front lol


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2013)

Pokemon Black.. with a black guy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

"My uncle works for Nintendo and he actually gave me a copy of Pokemon Orange along with Pikablu!"

We aren't on the playground in elementary school buddy. We are adults on the internet who know when somebody is bullshitting. What made you think that this could even possibly fool anybody?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 10, 2013)

I used to see games like that in chinese stores a lot, and this one too:
[YOUTUBE]AiHZH9ajRPk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 10, 2013)

Wasn't there a game called Pokemon Lemon?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 11, 2013)

Well since Arcanine was supposed to be a legendary pokemon, this wouldn't have been too bad!


----------



## Motochika (Jun 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Wasn't there a game called Pokemon Lemon?



Twelve years dungeon.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Twelve years dungeon.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

is legit guise

has 12 new citrus pokeman


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2013)

Unacceptable.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 16, 2013)

Orange wasn't supposed to make the Orange League Canon ingame, along with a few Gen 2 Pokemons


----------

